# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  voorstellen

## aagenborg

Hallo,

ik ben Sandra en studeer gezondheidspsychologie.

----------


## PsychosociaalHulpverlener

Hallo Sandra, welkom! Ik ben Richard, therapeut en zelfstandig ondernemer.

----------


## aagenborg

Hoi Richard,

Wat leuk. Ik wil na mijn studie ook starten als zelfstandig ondernemer. Ben jij een contractvrije psycholoog? Welke soort therapie geef je? Ik ga me specialiseren in oplossingsgerichte psychotherapie (opleiding begin 2014).Heb je nog tips?

Groetjes,
Sandra

----------


## PsychosociaalHulpverlener

Hallo Sandra! Dank je wel voor de enthousiaste reactie. Ik ben zelf geen psycholoog maar een gediplomeerd counsellor (specialisatie bedrijfscounselling). Ik heb jarenlang in het bedrijfsleven gewerkt en kreeg steeds meer de behoefte om als hulpverlener aan de slag te gaan. Na de studie gedaan te hebben ben ik voor mijzelf begonnen. Wat ik je als tip wil geven? Blijf dicht bij jezelf, wat jij belangrijk en leuk vindt om te doen. Ik merk inmiddels dat er niet "één waarheid" is of dat je in een keurslijf moet zitten door de studie die je gedaan hebt. Verschillende studies hebben verschillende invalshoeken en de ene werkwijze hoeft niet slechter of beter te zijn dan de ander. 
Momenteel ben ik mij, door de vraag van dit moment, vooral aan het richten op online hulpverlening via meerdere platformen.
Dit had ik overigens niet tijdens mijn studie kunnen bedenken, maar de vraag vanuit het bedrijfsleven is helaas nu nog niet erg groot naar specialisten op psychosociaal gebied. Ik was dan ook erg blij met dit bericht van vandaag:

En dan bedoel ik dat ik blij ben met de aandacht die de overheid nu gaat geven aan psychosociale arbeidsbelasting. Daar kan ik met mijn onderneming mooi op inspelen; http://www.ordeopdezaak.nl 

Ik wens je alvast veel succes met je studie!

Hartelijke groet,
Richard

----------


## aagenborg

Hoi Richard,

dat klinkt goed! Bedankt voor je tips. Ik ben het met je eens, dicht bij jezelf blijven is belangrijk. Jij ook heel veel succes!
P.s. Zou je mee willen doen aan mijn afstudeeronderzoek? Zie link in het forum over gezond ontbijten. Het is een vragenlijst invullen, duurt maar tien minuutjes! Alvast bedankt. Groetjes. Sandra

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Sandra, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Wat een leuk gesprek is hier al ontstaan. Zo kun je putten uit elkaars ervaringen.

Fijne dag gewenst en tot ziens op het forum!

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## bananatje

hoi ik ben lana  :Smile:

----------


## PsychosociaalHulpverlener

Hallo Lana, welkom! Wellicht had je een nieuw draadje kunnen aanmaken om jezelf voor te stellen ;-)

----------

